# Microcontroller 8051



## Trbk85 (4. November 2009)

Hey Leute ich brauche für mein Fachpraktikum die Registerbelegung der 8051 Mikrocontroller Familie, habe überall in google gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen danke im vorraus.


----------



## PC Heini (4. November 2009)

Hei
 Haste das auch schon gefunden? http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/107780/INTEL/8051.html


----------

